# Suggestions on a SR duck call



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm looking for suggestions on a single reed duck call. My hunting is concentrated to fields and inland lakes. 

I was at Cabelas last week looking at a PH1, it sounded awesome when the guy working there was blowing it.

I have a couple awesome double reeds so Im looking to round out my lanyard. Thanks guys. 

Might be interested in a slightly used call


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

you would have to try them out to see what sounds best for you. i have tried many ,but i stick to my echo duck calls.


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have two PH2's and they are sweet


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

How much do you want to spend ?


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

go to wingsupply.com they have a knight&hale blue collar girl on close out for 7.95 with free shipping. shawn bought one and it sounds sweet. i just orderd mine today.


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I went to the website, and couldnt find the blue collar girl call anywhere on there. Do they still have them, or are they sold out.


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

they must have sold out. i just orderd mine yesterday but when i just got on the site after i saw your post and i couldn't find it anywhere either


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

swamp ghost said:


> they must have sold out. i just orderd mine yesterday but when i just got on the site after i saw your post and i couldn't find it anywhere either


I guess Im way too late then! Is this Kevin?


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

KingFisher89 said:


> I have two PH2's and they are sweet


Is the PH2 a single reed? I assumed it was a double hence the "2," whats the difference between it and a PH1 then?


----------



## swamp ghost (Aug 22, 2009)

yep its me. you know you don't even need to do any calling in our fields


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

swamp ghost said:


> yep its me. you know you don't even need to do any calling in our fields


True - but how often do I get to hunt those fields! Dont forget my number this winter


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

The primos phat lady is a awesome single reed arkansaw style call. Its around 25 bucks.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

duck commander line of calls is cheap and the sound awesome. most are under $20 bucks


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I've been extremely happy with Zink calls.

http://www.zinkcalls.com/products/DuckCalls.php


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'll second Zink. You get great service with them as well if you need it. If you go to their shop in Port Clinton, they will tune it to suit what you want for how you blow it.


----------

